# 旺火



## indigoduck

i think this is mandarin chinese from the mainland.

on tv, i heard "旺火蒸约40分".  

what is 旺火?  

would this be the highest or lowest or middle heat or something else ?


----------



## Ghabi

It's the highest. In Cantonese that'd be 猛火.


----------



## DernierVirage

Ghabi said:


> It's the highest. In Cantonese that'd be 猛火.


 
It's interesting that you say 猛火 would be used in Cantonese (compared to 旺火 in Mandarin), I would automatically have assumed the exact opposite, since for some reason I have always considered 旺 as being primarily a Cantonese usage. Am I completely wrong in this ?


----------



## Jerry Chan

I think Cantonese tend to use 猛火 more.
However I guess both 猛火 and 旺火 sound natural to all Chinese ears.


----------



## Darren_Wu

Jerry Chan said:


> I think Cantonese tend to use 猛火 more.
> However I guess both 猛火 and 旺火 sound natural to all Chinese ears.


 
I completely agree with you.


----------



## bighead+

DernierVirage said:


> It's interesting that you say 猛火 would be used in Cantonese (compared to 旺火 in Mandarin), I would automatically have assumed the exact opposite, since for some reason I have always considered 旺 as being primarily a Cantonese usage. Am I completely wrong in this ?



猛火 sounds Cantonese to me. 旺火 is fine, and I usually use 大火。


----------



## Jerry Chan

bighead+ said:


> 猛火 sounds cantonese to me. 旺火 is fine, and i usually use 大火。



「猛火」並非粵語專有。
石油，古時候就叫猛火油。

《國語辭典》「猛火」條：
極強烈的大火。如：「馬上控制住這場猛火，才使人放心。」

《佛遺教經》：「當知瞋心，甚於猛火，常當防護，無令得入。」


----------



## bighead+

Jerry Chan said:


> 「猛火」並非粵語專有。
> 石油，古時候就叫猛火油。
> 
> 《國語辭典》「猛火」條：
> 極強烈的大火。如：「馬上控制住這場猛火，才使人放心。」
> 
> 《佛遺教經》：「當知瞋心，甚於猛火，常當防護，無令得入。」



多谢指教。语言还有习惯问题，就我在中国大陆的生活经验而言，很少听到"猛火"的说法，写下来没问题谁都明白，但说出来很别扭，可以这么说: 我从来没听人说过。我Google一下，"猛火"主要的例句基本分以下几种情况:
1. 专有名词，比如你说的猛火油，_猛火_油柜，猛火炉，猛火灶.....
2. 粤语/广东味普通话中的用法（如"猛火煲汤"）和你举的这个台湾国语字典的例句。
3. 佛经中的用法。
普通话中一般说"旺火/大火"。


----------



## Jerry Chan

bighead+ said:


> 多谢指教。语言还有习惯问题，就我在中国大陆的生活经验而言，很少听到"猛火"的说法，写下来没问题谁都明白，但说出来很别扭，可以这么说: 我从来没听人说过。我Google一下，"猛火"主要的例句基本分以下几种情况:
> 1. 专有名词，比如你说的猛火油，_猛火_油柜，猛火炉，猛火灶.....
> 2. 粤语/广东味普通话中的用法（如"猛火煲汤"）和你举的这个台湾国语字典的例句。
> 3. 佛经中的用法。
> 普通话中一般说"旺火/大火"。




這是內地zdic.net "猛火"條的解釋:
猛烈燃烧的火。《书·胤征》：“天吏逸德，烈于猛火。” 孔 传：“猛火烈矣，又烈於火。” 晋  葛洪 《抱朴子·金丹》：“此丹置猛火上，须臾成黄金。” 清  朱彝尊 《杭州水利悉浚治之凡二十四韵》：“猛火一燎原，悲燄百室迷。” 夏衍 《秋瑾传》第二幕：“一定要打一个响雷，放一把猛火，才能吓醒他。” 

例句很多, 可見這是千百年來常用的中文詞語, 沒有粵味不粵味


----------



## bighead+

Jerry Chan said:


> 這是內地zdic.net "猛火"條的解釋:
> 猛烈燃烧的火。《书·胤征》：“天吏逸德，烈于猛火。” 孔 传：“猛火烈矣，又烈於火。” 晋  葛洪 《抱朴子·金丹》：“此丹置猛火上，须臾成黄金。” 清  朱彝尊 《杭州水利悉浚治之凡二十四韵》：“猛火一燎原，悲燄百室迷。” 夏衍 《秋瑾传》第二幕：“一定要打一个响雷，放一把猛火，才能吓醒他。”
> 
> 例句很多, 可見這是千百年來常用的中文詞語, 沒有粵味不粵味



你说的有道理，我接受。古代人说，香港人说，夏衍如果活着他说，但现代中国大陆大多数地区不说。这点你同意吧？我的帖子难道本意不是这个？

再严谨一下我的观点: "猛火"作为书面语在当代汉语中虽不常用，但没问题。普通话口语里，中国大多数地区不说，特别是在楼主原帖的语境中。实际上，我感觉“旺火”也偏书面，普通话口语里基本就是"大火"/"中火"/"小火"，这样对比着说好理解些。

Jerry, 回到你的原帖"猛火 and 旺火 sound natural to all Chinese ears"。本人无意抬杠，大家讨论问题而已。"旺火 sound natural to all Chinese ears"我可以同意，但你说"猛火 sound natural to all Chinese ears"打死我都难以苟同。


----------



## Jerry Chan

bighead+ said:


> 再严谨一下我的观点: "猛火"作为书面语在当代汉语中虽不常用，但没问题。普通话口语里，中国大多数地区不说，特别是在楼主原帖的语境中。实际上，我感觉“旺火”也偏书面，普通话口语里基本就是"大火"/"中火"/"小火"，这样对比着说好理解些。
> 
> Jerry, 回到你的原帖"猛火 and 旺火 sound natural to all Chinese ears"。本人无意抬杠，大家讨论问题而已。"旺火 sound natural to all Chinese ears"我可以同意，但你说"猛火 sound natural to all Chinese ears"打死我都难以苟同。



"猛火"是個傳統中文中十分平常的詞語，所以我作出了上述sounds natural的估計（我的確是寫I guess）, 既然你說它在普通話口語中並不常用，那證明我的估計不太準確，這點我並無異議，多謝指正了。

我不同意的是你說"猛火"是粵語，如此而已。
我一回你的帖，就已說得很清楚。


----------



## bighead+

jerry chan said:


> "猛火"是個傳統中文中十分平常的詞語，所以我作出了上述sounds natural的估計（我的確是寫i guess）, 既然你說它在普通話口語中並不常用，那證明我的估計不太準確，這點我並無異議，多謝指正了。
> 
> 我不同意的是你說"猛火"是粵語，如此而已。
> 我一回你的帖，就已說得很清楚。



完全同意你的观点，我们总算真正统一了。我给这里几位来自香港的朋友提点小意见: 香港朋友的国语水平我毫不怀疑，我甚至认为传统中文在香港和台湾保留得更好，但对于大陆的语言习惯你们很多时候不一定熟悉。就算来自大陆的朋 友很多也只是局限于自己的地域。我由于生活的经历: 从小在国内就是移民，小时候朋友就来自全国各地，上大学/工作也喜欢结交全国各地的朋友，所以对方言/口音相对比较敏感同时也有兴趣。我喜欢听别人说几句话就猜猜对方来自哪里，同时网上也喜欢议论口音和方言，但绝无地域歧视/口音歧视: 我自己是地道的国内移民和国际移民。说明一下，免得上次在这里和一位网友为了点误会骂大街的怪事再次发生.....

再说说"猛火"，专有名词，方言或者古文中有。你可以说"火势很猛"或者如"加了一把猛火"/"猛火攻心"这类比喻的用法，但是特定楼主那类烧菜做饭描述火大，能否说"猛火"，我的看法就是据我所知确实可能是粤语中专有，至少普通话里我没 听说过。我的发言本来就是围绕着提问者的问题展开的嘛，你"石油佛经"的一些引用应该是有些离题了。方言中保留了更多的一些文言用法是很常见的。普 通话我没具体研究过，据说是满族人说的汉语，所以可能更白话一些吧，不能对八旗子弟要求太高了 



DernierVirage said:


> It's interesting that you say 猛火 would be used in Cantonese (compared to 旺火 in Mandarin), I would automatically have assumed the exact opposite, since for some reason I have always considered 旺 as being primarily a Cantonese usage. Am I completely wrong in this ?



旺，火旺了，日子旺了，都是地道北方味的普通话。


----------



## DernierVirage

bighead+ said:


> 旺，火旺了，日子旺了，都是地道北方味的普通话。


 
很有意思，我感谢你。

﹙我住在香港，有的时候坐地铁在〝旺角站〞，可以为什么我总是以为〝旺〞只是个在香港用的词﹗﹚


----------



## Jerry Chan

bighead+ said:


> 方言中保留了更多的一些文言用法是很常见的。普 通话我没具体研究过，据说是满族人说的汉语，所以可能更白话一些吧，不能对八旗子弟要求太高了



所言甚是。
理清就好，多討論才能長見識。

廣東人煲湯，更多是用小火，他們叫"文火"。這用法也很文雅，不知道普通話常不常用？


----------



## xiaoxue

普通话也常说“文火”（小火），也是比较文雅、正式一点儿的说法。：）


----------



## Chinoise

Hi indigoduck:

My understanding:

旺火, 猛火, 大火 = high heat
中火 = medium heat (I can't think of any other Chinese example of medium heat at this moment, please feel free to add in)
文火, 小火 = low heat

And as the others already noted above, the 大火, 中火, 小火 are verbally used more frequently, compared to the others more litterally.


----------

